# Alpine H-900 Processor



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

ALPINE F#1 PXA H-900 Processor - eBay (item 170507637945 end time Jul-11-10 07:56:00 PDT)

This is my ebay sale, if anyone is serious about putting a bid on it let me know.

Thanks


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm guessing no to Canada correct?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

For a DIYMA member I would


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Grrrr....I might be re-listing this again for Non-payment


----------

